# Air conditioning units



## David & Ann (Nov 13, 2010)

I want to install air condition in the cab area. I have looked at the units on the Internet. My Q's are:- 1) Will the unit fit under the bonnet of a Fiat Ducato? 2) Should it be a 12v or 24v unit? 3) Do I need to change the alternator? 4) How much does the Unit cost? 5) Is it worth doing it? I spend 7 months in the year in hot countries. Your advice would be much appreciated. Thanks, D & A


----------



## jeffscarborough (Nov 13, 2010)

I nearly melted in Southern europe last summer (40+c) and on my return to UK I looked for a company to fit cab air con to my Transit based motorhome.
In the end I used alpinair in London to fit the system.
Others I found were Reader aircon in Surrey I think.
The cost was £2,000ish


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 13, 2010)

jeffscarborough said:


> I nearly melted in Southern europe last summer (40+c) and on my return to UK I looked for a company to fit cab air con to my Transit based motorhome.
> In the end I used alpinair in London to fit the system.
> Others I found were Reader aircon in Surrey I think.
> The cost was £2,000ish


 
Thanks Buddy, I will shop around.


----------



## NicknClair (Nov 15, 2010)

AC in a motorcaravan is cicra £2000 to £3000. This can be done in 2 ways;

A) Cab Air Only, meaning modification to the ancilary equipment (Rads, Compressor, piping etc). 
B) Roof Mounted AC using an existing 40 x 40 roof vent. This can also be used if.......wait for it.......... you are plugged in on mains . Shouldn't say such a horror on a Wild Camping forum, but as the costs are similar and if you happen to be on a site with mains, you then have an AC unit which gives you the best of both worlds.

Price on a Dometic B2200 unit (Covering upto 7M) £2,672.98 Fitted.


----------



## Devonlad (Nov 15, 2010)

Less than £400, might help.


```
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/caravan-air-conditioning-unit-/230549081260?pt=UK_Campervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item35adcbccac
```


----------



## Nosha (Nov 15, 2010)

Our Ducato came with Clima-air fitted, not been used much; but boy is it good when you do!

I would say spend your money on an engine/cab set up as when you're parked up you can get out and sit in the shade/have a swim/have a beer etc. But stuck in traffic and you FRY!!!

I say this with experiance as our Winnebago had both, and the engine A/C had far more use than the roof A/C.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 15, 2010)

Devonlad said:


> Less than £400, might help.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Hi Devonlad, I will look into the above. £2000 + is a bit much. Thanks for the info:


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Nov 17, 2010)

Its rare that a manufacturer does not offer A/C as a factory fitment for the cab since the early 90s. It just depends on the local market as to whether its fitted or a larger heater matrix is fitted instead of a dual heater/A/C matrix. Wreckers for that vehicle type in Southern Europe may have the lot, you need brackets, engine pulleys (usually all of them, maybe water pump and alternator pullies as well), air con compressor, condensor, front cooling radiator, electric fans (usually), drier, wiring harness, in dash evaporator, piping, through firewall piping gromments - about it. Some automatic gearboxes also require a valve mod to stop the gearbox kicking down at inopportune moments.

12V/24V will depend solely on your vehicle alternator output - unless you are thinking about solid state peltier type air con - in which case dont as its not yet been proved successful in comparison to gas filled units.

The other 12V/24V options are Swampy Coolers which basically use cold air from ice in an esky box and blow cold wet air all over you, which is great in hot dry climates, but like driving in a sauna in hot humid climates.

Aftermarket A/C (cheaper) is usually a case of fitting eg 

Under dash COOL ONLY with vented fascia: Speedy Air Spares  or  Under Dash Air Conditioner & Heater with Vented Fascia: Speedy Air Spares

you then add all of the above and maybe have to make up brackets, etc etc. The same website has complete kits to give you an idea of whats needed.

DIY fitment is possible, but an absolute pain in the arse, I'd cough up and pay someone else to do it, fill the thing with gas, etc.

Average A/C compressor will take 10HP from the engine so expect performance and fuel to suffer.

You can run some roof top A/C units by ffitting a large (3,000 to 6,000 watt) inverters and adding a high output (200amp) alternator (a Dutch company DC Airco has off the shelf units) or dedicated 12V/24V generators to power the inverters.

You could run a suitably sized 240V genset but the safety issues need to be really well thought out, cable shielding, earth trips, fusing etc.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll stick to sweating in my cab while on the run. Under a palm tree or in the water when still.


----------



## garethcnmjones (Jul 18, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/caravan-air-conditioning-


> unit-/230549081260?pt=UK_Campervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item35adcbc


cac

Alpanainr is the good one...
______________________________________________________________________


----------

